# Got a job



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello All,

After about a month of "hunting", I finally managed to land myself into a job in Melbourne.
The market right now has just picked up. I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to those advertised a month ago.
I'm in IT and will be more than happy to share my experiences.
My takeaways from my experience are as under:
1. Your resume should be 2-3 pages max. Not more than that. I follow a particular format which worked for me. Keep it succinct.
2. Your cover letter should address the key selection criteria of the job. Don't have a single cover letter for all the jobs. It should clearly demonstrate why you are perfect for the role.
3. Getting a call from the consultant is the hardest thing here because of the large number of applications. I've had experience when I fulfill the entire selection criteria but have not received a call. Don't worry, it happens to the best of us.
4. I would definitely suggest trying while you are in your country and not start after you land here. Yes, I know the oft repeated statement about trying after you've landed but you get to make some good contacts which you can go back to once you are here. I did this and made it to the last round of a process that I started while I was in India.
5. What I did very late in the process is to make an excel sheet of the jobs that you've applied to, consultant name etc. This way you can keep a track of the process and be in control.
6. Make sure that you call the consultant the very next day. This will not only make them remember you but also give you a chance to understand their accent. Although its not very different but it takes some time getting used to.
7. The interviews here are a mixed bag. Some are too technical and some are a mix of behavioral as well. They are more interested in getting to know you as an individual and checking if you'll be a fit in their organization.
8. Sell yourself in the interview. It is not a platform to be shy and let the interviewers figure it out themselves. The people here want to see how well you communicate and how confident you are of your abilities. There are far too many people in the market and you have to make sure that you put your best foot forward.
9. Be patient: Its easy to lose one's mind when things are not moving forward. 
10. Have a backup plan. Like I had made up my mind to work in Woolworths/Coles if things did not work out for me in 2 months.
11. The attire for the interviews is a suit and tie unless stated otherwise.

Give me a shout if you have any questions. I'll be more than happy to help.
Also, I took a Dodo Magic Sim for my first month. It basically gives you unlimited calling, texts and 5 GB of data for 20 dollars. Its valid for only a month but I believe that its great for the first month when you'll make a lot of calls. If anyone has a better deal, please let the forum know.

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After about a month of "hunting", I finally managed to land myself into a job in Melbourne.
> The market right now has just picked up. I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to those advertised a month ago.
> ...


Congrats! I still have no luck in finding any jobs in Aussie but oh well, i'm still physically in Malaysia

But I would like to know more on the bolded part. I myself have this backup plan. I wonder is it easy to get such job in those places? Do we need any certs for it?


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

jimsim said:


> Congrats! I still have no luck in finding any jobs in Aussie but oh well, i'm still physically in Malaysia
> 
> But I would like to know more on the bolded part. I myself have this backup plan. I wonder is it easy to get such job in those places? Do we need any certs for it?


Nopes, just apply on their website or there are many openings at food outlets in malls.. I have a friend who works in one of these stores and I had made an arrangement with him to get me a job in case I needed it.. But by gods grace, I didn't need to fall back on that option..

BTW, how're u applying from overseas.. When are u planning to land? Try to apply about a month before you are about to land so you can tell them that u'll be here in a month.. That way they'll also be interested..
Also someone in this forum mentioned about a skype online number... Well there are a number of such options in the market today.. Mention an australian number in ur resume not a malaysian one.. That's the only way to attract the attention of recruiters..


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> Nopes, just apply on their website or there are many openings at food outlets in malls.. I have a friend who works in one of these stores and I had made an arrangement with him to get me a job in case I needed it.. But by gods grace, I didn't need to fall back on that option..
> 
> BTW, how're u applying from overseas.. When are u planning to land? Try to apply about a month before you are about to land so you can tell them that u'll be here in a month.. That way they'll also be interested..
> Also someone in this forum mentioned about a skype online number... Well there are a number of such options in the market today.. Mention an australian number in ur resume not a malaysian one.. That's the only way to attract the attention of recruiters..



Ouh. That is more relieving hearing that they don't really need any certs or something. 

I apply through seek.com.au and I'll be landing on Sydney on 3rd of March 2013. I acquired an OZ phone number and I've included the OZ number in my resume but still there is no call. About the skype, yea, probably I should do that as well. 

Well, the place that I'm going to stay have Woolies and Coles beside. I might resort to that in the meantime to start getting salary in Aussie currency while applying for a job. 

I'll be in Carlingford suburbs. Maybe any kind forumer has any job opening or willing to hire me in those suburb? I able to leave my job and come to OZ within 1 to 1 and half month time


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After about a month of "hunting", I finally managed to land myself into a job in Melbourne.
> The market right now has just picked up. I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to those advertised a month ago.
> ...




Really helpful post...and encouraging too
thanx a ton


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Excellent advice and congrats on the new job. The CV and writing the criteria are really important points. They really want you to get your CV down as small as possible, using just bullet points if needed to keep it short. And they really don't like standard cover letters, you MUST say how you meet their criteria which means a personalised statement for every job. Means you spend 100% of your time applying for jobs but pays off.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome post!!! Congratulations....
I am still int he hunt of that elusive FIRST job man..
Lebara has also come out with one unlimited calls/texts plan for $24/month( includes 3GB data)..You are rite about the initial few months when you will need to make a lot of calls...Its worth it.Besides, Vodafone,Optus etc might not give a post-paid connection to someone who is unemployed....
Vodafone didnt give me the post-paid connection bcoz I dont have a job..I am glad they didnt bcoz found out lebara a few days after i was denied the connection..



sharemyhead said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After about a month of "hunting", I finally managed to land myself into a job in Melbourne.
> The market right now has just picked up. I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to those advertised a month ago.
> ...


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After about a month of "hunting", I finally managed to land myself into a job in Melbourne.
> The market right now has just picked up. I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to those advertised a month ago.
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations! What is your profile in IT? Can you please share a sample cover letter? You can PM me.

Thanks a lot. All the best!


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations!
Awesome news .

-Melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> Heartiest Congratulations! What is your profile in IT? Can you please share a sample cover letter? You can PM me.
> 
> Thanks a lot. All the best!


Hey aanchalk,

When are you planning to fly?

-Melbourne


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

melbourne said:


> Hey aanchalk,
> 
> When are you planning to fly?
> 
> -Melbourne


Not soon! We are yet to start our job hunt and will like to move only with a job in hand unless things turn out differently. So, do not have a date yet.


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrates!!!!




sharemyhead said:


> Nopes, just apply on their website or there are many openings at food outlets in malls.. I have a friend who works in one of these stores and I had made an arrangement with him to get me a job in case I needed it.. But by gods grace, I didn't need to fall back on that option..
> 
> BTW, how're u applying from overseas.. When are u planning to land? Try to apply about a month before you are about to land so you can tell them that u'll be here in a month.. That way they'll also be interested..
> Also someone in this forum mentioned about a skype online number... Well there are a number of such options in the market today.. Mention an australian number in ur resume not a malaysian one.. That's the only way to attract the attention of recruiters..


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

sharemyhead said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After about a month of "hunting", I finally managed to land myself into a job in Melbourne.
> The market right now has just picked up. I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to those advertised a month ago.
> ...


Congratulations, sharemyhead! Encouraging post. You are a network Engineer, I presume?


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

heart felt congratulation... savour ur success... what is ur line of occupation?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Not soon! We are yet to start our job hunt and will like to move only with a job in hand unless things turn out differently. So, do not have a date yet.


aanchalk you're fortunate to receive grant in 6 months.... i guess you've lot of experience to back your application!


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> aanchalk you're fortunate to receive grant in 6 months.... i guess you've lot of experience to back your application!


At one point in time, my husband had even dropped the idea of applying seeing the 18 months processing time and here we have the visa in 3 months!

The exp does not help in getting a CO soon


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> At one point in time, my husband had even dropped the idea of applying seeing the 18 months processing time and here we have the visa in 3 months!
> 
> The exp does not help in getting a CO soon


oh... really!! 

If exp does not count then what? good time?!!


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats....

Good piece of information. Really appreciate it. 

VNA


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

My line of occupation is IT and i was a Java developer in India.
Thanks a lot for all the wishes.. It made my day..
I entered Australia in the month of July and on speaking with consultants found out that the market was a little sluggish.. However now in August I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to July..
So what I'm trying to say is, time your entry so that you land here during the peak season. My wife's gonna join me in Oct and we are ready for a tough time for her job hunt considering that things begin to slow down by then.
All I can say is be positive and keep going... I know people here who've landed a job in 10 days and also those who've yet to find one even after 3 months.. Be patient. Its easy to lose one's mind. 

As for the skype online number thing, I took up a DID(Direct Inward Dialing) facility with PennyTel.. Configured it on my mobile.. Have a look at it.. Its cheaper than skype.. The only downside is that you'll be woken up at 5:00 AM in the morning when a consultant is calling you..  

As _shel has already said, the resume and cover letter should be completely inline with the job opening. Only then can u expect to get a call. Job hunting in Oz is a full time job in itself.

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> At one point in time, my husband had even dropped the idea of applying seeing the 18 months processing time and here we have the visa in 3 months!
> 
> The exp does not help in getting a CO soon


This even happened to me.. Even I was taken aback with the 18 months figure.. But I got a grant in 6 months as well and here I am beginning a new life in Australia..
Time does fly quickly..
All the best..
sharemyhead


----------



## Chahat (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the valuable information and Congratulations for your first job in OZ!!

I and my husband are in Sydney and looking for job in IT. Any further tips will be highly appreciated. Will keep you guys posted on our job hunting.

Cheers,
Chahat


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

sharemyhead said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After about a month of "hunting", I finally managed to land myself into a job in Melbourne.
> The market right now has just picked up. I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to those advertised a month ago.
> ...


Excellent work mate! Your hard work paid off! Congratulations...

Your advice is very effective and practical,I would definitely change my game plan and incorporate some missing maneuvers .

For some professions Australian Employer is very strict about local experience and for some they're not that particular,would you please shed some light on this phenomena.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ivenki (Aug 27, 2012)

Firstly : Many Congratulations on you Job. You dedication, hard work, & patience has paid off.

This is indeed a very informative and encouraging post

I am processing my application (ACS positive with 13 years of experience, currently waiting for IELTS results) in the field of Systems Analyst (IT infrastructure/Datacenter Management background). 

Greatly appreciate if you can share the ground reality of IT jobs in my profile.

Also share your settling down experience at OZ as this could many of us who are planning to be there in the near future.


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

hey hearty congratulationa dude on your first job in OZ. Yes, like others said, your experience is really worth for all us as guideline on do's and dont's. I got my ACS results & waiting for IELTS, for me its a long long time to wait until i get my grant.. Im assuming not less then a year for sure... I'm also into system analysis majorly into MIS & Reporting using SAS and now preparing my self on Business Objects.. BTW, howz the market for SAS in OZ, would really appreciate if you can find for me.. I'm continuously monitoring on seek.com but i see same employer/consultants repeating again and again so just wondering there are any jobs available on SAS.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Excellent work mate! Your hard work paid off! Congratulations...
> 
> Your advice is very effective and practical,I would definitely change my game plan and incorporate some missing maneuvers .
> 
> ...


Hi Hassan,

Could you please also share your experience on searching for the job? I believe you have landed in Aussie in June 2012..Any luck?

Thank you.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

ponsil7174 said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> Could you please also share your experience on searching for the job? I believe you have landed in Aussie in June 2012..Any luck?
> 
> Thank you.


Hello ponsil7174

I am still searching for my relevant job because employers are very specific about local experience in my domain - though going to start an odd job within a couple of weeks to generate cash to meet my household expenses.Meanwhile I'd be looking for relevant one,continue my progress towards local CPA qualification and gain experience through a volunteer accountant position which I am performing for over a month.

Thanks for asking though.

Regards.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hello ponsil7174
> 
> I am still searching for my relevant job because employers are very specific about local experience in my domain - though going to start an odd job within a couple of weeks to generate cash to meet my household expenses.Meanwhile I'd be looking for relevant one,continue my progress towards local CPA qualification and gain experience through a volunteer accountant position which I am performing for over a month.
> 
> ...


Hassan,

Thank you for sharing your story. Actually, I was also in Perth last July 2012, just spent time 3-4 days in Bentley for activating my PR and family. 

It is not that easy to get the relevant job, isnt it? Depends on your luck as well...We are about to make a permanent move too...Maybe next year..

Anyway...all the best with your effort to find the job....


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Excellent excellent excellent post sharemyhead!  Congratulations and have a great time in Aus.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

ponsil7174 said:


> Hassan,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story. Actually, I was also in Perth last July 2012, just spent time 3-4 days in Bentley for activating my PR and family.
> 
> ...


Thanks for being compassionate....I am not an extrovert who would blame external circumstances -it is the deficiency of my own skill set.I know to work in my domain it is very crucial to have very sound knowledge of local regulatory framework.So to succeed I need to have that loophole plugged at any cost and every possible way.I am working towards my goal and it ain't far.

Wish you all the best for your future.

Thanks

Hassan

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks once again for the wonderful wishes.. I appreciate it..
Regarding the question of local experience.. I was rejected in one of the interviews because of lack of local experience.. Basically the manager considered me strong technically and was not sure if I spoke in the "auzzie" accent.. 
I am not a self conceited chap and will not boast about by communication skills and my IELTS score unlike some people.. but I believe I am a fluent communicator so that outcome came as a shock to me to the extent that I went on to argue with my agent.. Anyways, to cut a long story short.. The local experience card can be pulled out against you.. Just don't be surprised..

The IT job market is beginning to get vibrant in my opinion.. I'm seeing more openings on SEEK but since I'm not applying anymore, I cannot say if the openings are genuine or merely a sham..

I've begun work at my organization and the work atmosphere is quite chilled out as compared to India.. Individual space is respected and everyone understands that you have a life after 5 in the evening... People are very courteous and welcoming and managers are very approachable.. 

I'm now searching for an apartment and will shift my focus to zeroing on a car after I find myself a place to live.. Looking at areas such as Moonee Ponds, Essendon, Northcote, Thornbury, Flemington.... basically areas which are 15-20 mins from CBD by train/tram.. Wish me luck 

Needless to say.. gimme a shout if you need any further input..

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

Congrats again! I was wondering if u could share a sample of the resume and covering letter. The one u did the Aussie way plz. It would be helpful. 
My id is [email protected] 

Regards 
Prakash


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After about a month of "hunting", I finally managed to land myself into a job in Melbourne.
> The market right now has just picked up. I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to those advertised a month ago.
> ...




hearty Congratulations Sharemyhead on your first job. you surely had a detailed plan to make this work for you. Liked the fact that you had a Plan B. I am sure by demonstrating this simple and structured thinking you managed to impress the interviewers too.
All the best in your job and for the future in living the australian life.

Footinmouth


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Amazing stuff sharemyhead! Its great to read about your very recent experience. Keep us posted ! All the best with next things!



sharemyhead said:


> Thanks once again for the wonderful wishes.. I appreciate it..
> Regarding the question of local experience.. I was rejected in one of the interviews because of lack of local experience.. Basically the manager considered me strong technically and was not sure if I spoke in the "auzzie" accent..
> I am not a self conceited chap and will not boast about by communication skills and my IELTS score unlike some people.. but I believe I am a fluent communicator so that outcome came as a shock to me to the extent that I went on to argue with my agent.. Anyways, to cut a long story short.. The local experience card can be pulled out against you.. Just don't be surprised..
> 
> ...


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for being compassionate....I am not an extrovert who would blame external circumstances -it is the deficiency of my own skill set.I know to work in my domain it is very crucial to have very sound knowledge of local regulatory framework.So to succeed I need to have that loophole plugged at any cost and every possible way.I am working towards my goal and it ain't far.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your future.
> 
> ...


Hassan, 
Agreed. Your positive thinking and hope is appreciable.


----------



## Chahat (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I also got my first job in IT in Sydney!!

We(I and My husband) came to Sydney on 20th August. The first week, we were busy in finding the accomodation, opening the bank account, registering with Citylink and medicare, getting the TFN and internet connection. We were done with all these formalities in first week. 

From the next week i.e. from 27th August, we started applying the jobs and contacting the recruitment agencies for job hunting. In that week we were busy in applying job s only. We did not received any call in that week.

In the beginning of the third week i.e. 3rd Sept, I got the interview call from the employer. On 4th Sept, I went for the technical interview and on 5th Sept, I went for the HR interview, which was just the discussion about the salary and joining date. So I got my first job!! I am going to start my first job from tomorrow i.e. 7th Sept.

While applying for the job, I followed a little different strategy. I applied for all the job with the same resume and cover letter. I didn't change it for any job application. But I make sure that I apply for only those jobs which are matching my experience, technlogy and skills.

So Good luck to all who are searching job!!

Cheers,
Chahat


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Chahat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also got my first job in IT in Sydney!!
> 
> ...


Congrats & wish you a fantastic career & future ahead.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Chahat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also got my first job in IT in Sydney!!
> 
> ...


Great news! Congrats  super fast 
What is your skill set?

Cheers
Panks


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Chahat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also got my first job in IT in Sydney!!
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats!!
That was really quick...
Which technology???



Chahat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also got my first job in IT in Sydney!!
> 
> ...


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

Chahat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also got my first job in IT in Sydney!!
> 
> ...


Congrat Chahat. Briefly but well mentioned your story for job hunt. Good luck ahead.

wishes
rafay


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Well done.......fantastic.....


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulations, Chahat. Well done!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Chahat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also got my first job in IT in Sydney!!
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff Chahat! Congrats ! Did you use any particular local recruitment agencies, or did you mostly apply online on the websites like "seek" ?


----------



## bjoseph (Sep 26, 2012)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations! I was a bit worried by the scarcity of job openings I see at "seek" and was thinking whether to even go to Australia. 
If you could send me the sample cover-letter and CV format that you used, that will be of great help. Thank you. 
--
Joseph
*/ACS Approval (Software Engineer): Jul,2011 | 176 Application Submitted: Aug,2011 | CO Assigned: Dec 2011 | Medicals: Feb,2011 | PCC: Feb, 2012 | Granted : Apr 2012 | Flying to Adelaide on Dec 2012*


----------



## crazyboy1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

I got my grant last month and now in double mind to as to wait for getting a job, before starting for Australia or would it make more sense to land there and then start searching.


----------



## gdthreeten (Apr 24, 2012)

I am very happy for the people who got the desired initial break in Australia. However I have not been lucky enough despite putting enormous efforts since last 3 weeks in Sydney. Here are some of the important things I learnt. I am pretty sure the summarized 3 week experience below will definitely help job seekers and settlers in Australia:

1. I chose Thai and also got the additional baggage allowance up to (40+7) Kgs. After coming here I realized most of the stuff is easily available here. It seems like a challenge spending dollars having earned Rs. but there is no single thing not available here.

2. In first 3-4 days I did the tasks of finding accommodation, applying TFN/Medicare/bank account/telephone connection. These tasks were very easy to do and within a week-10 days I had everything in hand like cards correspondences etc. Till now I am missing the driving license formality and that is next in line with regard to administrative tasks in hand. Also some contractual jobs ask for ABN so might go for that soon.

3. As I had few options in regard to accommodation I preferred staying close to the train station. I am staying in one of the western suburbs with good connectivity to the cbd in approx 40 min. So its convenient if I have to meet someone in the city.

4. I met 6-7 contacts those I had managed to make while searching for a job from India. Unfortunately due to no positions in their respective organisations no one could help.

5. There were 3 recruiters who tried to contact me for a job when I was in India. Believe me it was very difficult to get in touch with even those 3 recruiters as the positions had been filled. It took me 16 calls to talk to one of the recruiters who was so keen in having a face to face interview when I was overseas. Bottom line is recruiters or employers would want to talk to you if there is vacancy.

6. All I could do in initial 10 days of my job search was apply online and talk to employers/recruiters on phone. This was no different from what I was doing from India a little less aggressively. I could hardly get an interview call or a meeting set up. I was frequently visiting the city to see agencies and few contactable contacts .

7. I also approached centrelink for any job assistance it can offer. All they did was hooked me to a registered agency which was of little help. However the agency offered support of telephone usage, print outs, photo copy and internet usage for job hunt. As this location was slightly away from train stations I did not visit the place again.

8. Few important things which I could learn: (a)Recruiters are very specific to the resume. your roles and responsibilities should exactly match the requirements of the job. If it does, you may get a call if not suggestion is to modify the resume. I now believe that your resume should be tailor made for each application. It requires a lot of effort but is advisable.

8(b) Its good to contact the recruiter after applying for the job. However its difficult to convince them once they have made a decision. ANd most difficult is to contact them at first place. Voice mail concept is very common in Australia. You can expect a response some times.

8 (c) Some jobs get filled up even before they are listed. Big firms merely do a formality of listing as it is mandatory as per the rules to advertise the job.

8 (d) You must keep a track of all jobs you apply. ( if you are going for different resumes for each job). 

8 (e) Australian companies give a lot of weight age to local experience even if it is not relevant to the profile. Its make it difficult for fresh entrants. Catch 22 situation. 

8(f) Australia without any doubt has limited manpower, so responses to the applications take 1-1.5 months at time. They are in no way as fast as responses in India where we get responses same day when we apply. It is due to process driven attitude and limited resources.

9. In last 20-21 days I have had 2 telephonic interviews and that too just to check about my existence in Australia. Nothing beyond it.

10. People believe it take approx 4-5 months to find first relevant job in Australia. I am beginning to accept it now.

11. Though there are lot of opportunities on seek. I am unable to understand why its such a trouble for new entrants in the country. Getting a visa was lot simpler. Waiting to get a job is test of patience.

My profile is that of a ICT specialist and I believe I have one of the finest experiences with major Indian telecom companies. So I am hopeful to get something in hand soon. If anyone on this forum can help me with my job search it will be great!!!


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Awesome post!!! Congratulations....
> I am still int he hunt of that elusive FIRST job man..
> Lebara has also come out with one unlimited calls/texts plan for $24/month( includes 3GB data)..You are rite about the initial few months when you will need to make a lot of calls...Its worth it.Besides, Vodafone,Optus etc might not give a post-paid connection to someone who is unemployed....
> Vodafone didnt give me the post-paid connection bcoz I dont have a job..I am glad they didnt bcoz found out lebara a few days after i was denied the connection..


Hi LifeisGood,

You got job in IT.Looks like you are in Adelaide? How is job market in Adelaide for Software Engineers?

Thanks,
Sarank


----------



## Chahat (Aug 31, 2012)

bjoseph said:


> Congratulations! I was a bit worried by the scarcity of job openings I see at "seek" and was thinking whether to even go to Australia.
> If you could send me the sample cover-letter and CV format that you used, that will be of great help. Thank you.
> --
> Joseph
> */ACS Approval (Software Engineer): Jul,2011 | 176 Application Submitted: Aug,2011 | CO Assigned: Dec 2011 | Medicals: Feb,2011 | PCC: Feb, 2012 | Granted : Apr 2012 | Flying to Adelaide on Dec 2012*


Hi,

Please find the format of cover letter attached here.

Cheers,
Chahat


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

Chahat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also got my first job in IT in Sydney!!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!
One question: in the HR round did they ask to see your original educational/professional exp documents?


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

*Hi gdthreeten...*

Hi gdthreeten,

After reading your elaborate & very informative post on 'Got a job' thread, got curious to know whether you got some success in finding a job?

Wishing you all the very best!

Best Regards
Ausmover






gdthreeten said:


> I am very happy for the people who got the desired initial break in Australia. However I have not been lucky enough despite putting enormous efforts since last 3 weeks in Sydney. Here are some of the important things I learnt. I am pretty sure the summarized 3 week experience below will definitely help job seekers and settlers in Australia:
> 
> 1. I chose Thai and also got the additional baggage allowance up to (40+7) Kgs. After coming here I realized most of the stuff is easily available here. It seems like a challenge spending dollars having earned Rs. but there is no single thing not available here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi All,

It is so good to hear the "got the job" stories. I am also currently hunting a job in Melbourne and have applied for a few through SEEK. I am also following Hays but I wanted to know if there are any other recruitment agencies which I should be contacting. I believe I am quite slow paced at the moment. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!
A.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It is so good to hear the "got the job" stories. I am also currently hunting a job in Melbourne and have applied for a few through SEEK. I am also following Hays but I wanted to know if there are any other recruitment agencies which I should be contacting. I believe I am quite slow paced at the moment. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


This link might be of help to you - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/140172-finding-work-once-youve-landed.html


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> Thanks once again for the wonderful wishes.. I appreciate it..
> Regarding the question of local experience.. I was rejected in one of the interviews because of lack of local experience.. Basically the manager considered me strong technically and was not sure if I spoke in the "auzzie" accent..
> I am not a self conceited chap and will not boast about by communication skills and my IELTS score unlike some people.. but I believe I am a fluent communicator so that outcome came as a shock to me to the extent that I went on to argue with my agent.. Anyways, to cut a long story short.. The local experience card can be pulled out against you.. Just don't be surprised..
> 
> ...


Firstly, Congrats. I am a technical writer, and my husband is a cognos / BI developer.Both of us have 5+ yrs of exp. Can you please throw some light about the job opportunities wrt our profiles. How is the market for technical writer and db devlopers in australia? Pls help.


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

Chahat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also got my first job in IT in Sydney!!
> 
> ...


Firstly, Congrats. I am a technical writer, and my husband is a cognos / BI developer.Both of us have 5+ yrs of exp. Can you please throw some light about the job opportunities wrt our profiles. How is the market for technical writer and db developers in australia? Pls help.


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi, I wish you good luck in finding a job. How are the opp for a technical writer, and db developer (cognos / BI) ? How is the market for these kinds of profiles in Australia? Pls help.


----------



## santhiyaps (Jan 13, 2013)

sdevasani said:


> Hi, I wish you good luck in finding a job. How are the opp for a technical writer, and db developer (cognos / BI) ? How is the market for these kinds of profiles in Australia? Pls help.


Hi,

I saw some opportunities for cognos in LinkedIn.Can you please search for the groups Australian IT jobs in LinkedIn.


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After about a month of "hunting", I finally managed to land myself into a job in Melbourne.
> The market right now has just picked up. I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to those advertised a month ago.
> ...


Hi,

Your is post is very encouraging. Congrats on your first job and I hope you are having a great time in Australia . I have following questions, it will be really helpfull if you can shed some light on these.

I am a newbie and I have decided to go with Subclass 190 for VIC as my domain is Software Automation Testing. I have 5 yrs of experience in IT and desparately looking for an overseas option.

I have checked lots of posts in this forum and concluded that definitely it is a complete different ball game to search a job once landed there. It looks like Australian local experience is what I need to get an interview call, from here in India its getting really tough to visualize the picture. Hence I am getting confused day by day and lots of questions are coming in my mind.

- I have checked with seek dot com and it looks like software testing
job options are pretty nominal now a days, so my question is if in case
I am unable to find any testing job within few weeks after I land will it
be possible to apply for any other job as my experience letter will show
software testing.

- I understand local experience has its own value and people
negotiating more on salary gets ignored, hence can you please let me
know what should be the ideal package for a family of two to start
with in australia and if that amount is acheivable from the first job.


- During this job search period is it possible to find some cheap
accomodation in and around melbourne, so that I can cut down on my
expenses. Can you please provide a rough figure on the general
expenses.

- As a backup plan what odd jobs options I can find out for my self 
(initially planning to move alone, later I will pull my wife as well)
so that I can take care of my basic needs.

- If in case unfortunately I am ending up with some odd jobs then 
will it be considered as a local experience once I hit a job in my domain.

I am proceeding my VISA with one of the consultanies in Bangalore, and currently by looking at the job openings I am really getting concerned about what needs to done if I am unable to secure any job within a month.

- Thanks
PNP


----------



## SAP_HR (Apr 7, 2013)

Chahat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find the format of cover letter attached here.
> 
> ...


Nice info Need to work on it


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> My line of occupation is IT and i was a Java developer in India.
> Thanks a lot for all the wishes.. It made my day..
> I entered Australia in the month of July and on speaking with consultants found out that the market was a little sluggish.. However now in August I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to July..
> So what I'm trying to say is, time your entry so that you land here during the peak season. My wife's gonna join me in Oct and we are ready for a tough time for her job hunt considering that things begin to slow down by then.
> ...


Hi sharemyhead, 

may i know which scheme u took from pennytel.. iti s confusing, there three schemes that offer DID but which one would u suggest me. thanks


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Do we need to configure anything on our mobile to get this DID work? i've an Indian mobile phone number... pls do suggest me on this. thanks in advance.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> My line of occupation is IT and i was a Java developer in India.
> Thanks a lot for all the wishes.. It made my day..
> I entered Australia in the month of July and on speaking with consultants found out that the market was a little sluggish.. However now in August I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to July..
> So what I'm trying to say is, time your entry so that you land here during the peak season. My wife's gonna join me in Oct and we are ready for a tough time for her job hunt considering that things begin to slow down by then.
> ...


Hi sharemyhead,

Please check your PMs.
Hope you could reply to my query.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## SAP_HR (Apr 7, 2013)

RR said:


> Do we need to configure anything on our mobile to get this DID work? i've an Indian mobile phone number... pls do suggest me on this. thanks in advance.


Can anyone give their inputs how to configure Android (Sony Ericsson) for penny tel, which scheme will facilitate to get incoming calls to my current country number.
Pls advise your inputs


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> Thanks once again for the wonderful wishes.. I appreciate it..
> Regarding the question of local experience.. I was rejected in one of the interviews because of lack of local experience.. Basically the manager considered me strong technically and was not sure if I spoke in the "auzzie" accent..
> I am not a self conceited chap and will not boast about by communication skills and my IELTS score unlike some people.. but I believe I am a fluent communicator so that outcome came as a shock to me to the extent that I went on to argue with my agent.. Anyways, to cut a long story short.. The local experience card can be pulled out against you.. Just don't be surprised..
> 
> ...


Hello Sharemyhead,

Just saw your posts in this thread. Excellent posts I must say !

Can you help me in providing sample CV and cover letter? Maybe you can PM me!

I plan to move next year, and im into IT as well (my wife also). So I need some basic info related to job and IT market.
Also, I have 1 2 relatives in Melbourne. Is it good idea if I fwd my cv/cover letter to them and they forward to recruiters? how can they be of help to me?

Thanks !

Thanks !


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Sharemyhead and PNP, even I'm looking for answers to your questions on local experience in any trade be counted for, where could I find some cheap accomodation around Mel



PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your is post is very encouraging. Congrats on your first job and I hope you are having a great time in Australia . I have following questions, it will be really helpfull if you can shed some light on these.
> 
> ...


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Great Posts! Alot of help provided! Thanks!


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats and wish you good luck.


----------



## rajfromhyd (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Friends,

is there anybody with skill ICT security specialist , who made job in melbourne. I would like to seek their inputs on job search. market conditions. pay scales etc.

I got 190 visa with vic SS , moving to melbourne soon, by mid of january 2014. 

Thanks in advance.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

*Thanks*

Hi,

Excellent Post. Really helpful.

I'm planning to go to Perth on April, 2014.

Do you've any idea about recent ICT job market situation there.

Please share a sample CV and cover letter of you(if possible).

Thanks.



sharemyhead said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After about a month of "hunting", I finally managed to land myself into a job in Melbourne.
> The market right now has just picked up. I'm seeing a lot of openings as compared to those advertised a month ago.
> ...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Local experience is a 'myth' or it does not apply to everyone...

My partner who worked in Europe got a job in 14 days. I got a job after 6 weeks of searching. i attended 1 interviews per week


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

*hi*



Goran said:


> Local experience is a 'myth' or it does not apply to everyone...
> 
> My partner who worked in Europe got a job in 14 days. I got a job after 6 weeks of searching. i attended 1 interviews per week


Congrats for ur new job....
What kind of job ur doing now ....
Does any microsoft/ linux /ccna certification help to get a job ....???

I'm planning to move next year April. So ur suggestions will be very helpful.


Thanks.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

mksctg said:


> Congrats for ur new job....
> What kind of job ur doing now ....
> Does any microsoft/ linux /ccna certification help to get a job ....???
> 
> ...


Those microsoft skills are actually in demand here.. they're everywhere you'll never run out of jobs.. i'm actually SAP but i am switching my career now to Microsoft professional... i was accepted for entry level job but that's fine for now


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Goran said:


> Those microsoft skills are actually in demand here.. they're everywhere you'll never run out of jobs.. i'm actually SAP but i am switching my career now to Microsoft professional... i was accepted for entry level job but that's fine for now


Hi, first congrats on geting a job there. How is the market on Linux/UNIX front?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Mack1982 said:


> Hi, first congrats on geting a job there. How is the market on Linux/UNIX front?


I don't see much Unix administrator in SEEK. you can check there


----------



## rajfromhyd (Aug 9, 2013)

Thats great Tans.. thanks a ton.. i will send my CV to you..... 



Tans said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know many of we guys are searching for a job in Australia and I understand that you are facing lot of issues in getting one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

Goran said:


> Those microsoft skills are actually in demand here.. they're everywhere you'll never run out of jobs.. i'm actually SAP but i am switching my career now to Microsoft professional... i was accepted for entry level job but that's fine for now


good to hear this!!

goran, can you elaborate more on 'Microsoft Technologies'?
which technologies have more preference..? i am in same boat, SAP..


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Janardhan.G said:


> good to hear this!!
> 
> goran, can you elaborate more on 'Microsoft Technologies'?
> which technologies have more preference..? i am in same boat, SAP..


MS Server Operating Systems, Active Directory, MS Exchange, windows xp/vista/7 support etc


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Mack1982 said:


> Hi, first congrats on geting a job there. How is the market on Linux/UNIX front?


Hey Mack,

I am also a Linux Admin. There are good amount of jobs in my opinion.

Regards.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hey Mack,
> 
> I am also a Linux Admin. There are good amount of jobs in my opinion.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks man. It is a relief to hear that. Can you tell which states and what kind of technologies. I am planning to apply for 189, so i have time... My brother got is PR, he applied with UNIX use to be MODL list.... Good to know there are still jobs in LINUX. UNIX is almost dead.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Mack1982 said:


> Thanks man. It is a relief to hear that. Can you tell which states and what kind of technologies. I am planning to apply for 189, so i have time... My brother got is PR, he applied with UNIX use to be MODL list.... Good to know there are still jobs in LINUX. UNIX is almost dead.


Hi Mack,

I am also on the same boat with your brother. I am Linux System Admin, planning to move in Sydney next year. 

We need to analyze the job market by carefully examining the job description on the jobs postings on different websites.

Regards.


----------



## umesh_aust (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Sharemyhead,

Heartiest Congratulations on your achievement.

I am new to this forum and planning to start my process on getting Australia PR.

What is your IT profile?
How is Business Objects (Datawarehousing) job market there?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello to everybody.
I am currently an overseas skilled worker, willing to migrate to AU. For my occupation (hr) I have a few options for 190 nominations, one of which is NT. But, because I have heard that they are now strict with nominations, before applying there I'd like to consider other states too, such as WA. Here they require a 12 m. job offer for schedule 2 occupations.
Does anyone have any idea if it is somehow possible to obtain an overseas job offer? Maybe you know that somebody ever managed that?


----------



## jaiganesh (Jul 21, 2013)

hi friends,
i came to australia with PR on feb 2014 and now i am in adelaide. I am banking professional and still looking for job. I have applied several jobs but all in vain not even single reply. Its damn frustrating here. can any body please help in finding job in adelaide. i am really in bad situation.

thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

jaiganesh said:


> hi friends,
> i came to australia with PR on feb 2014 and now i am in adelaide. I am banking professional and still looking for job. I have applied several jobs but all in vain not even single reply. Its damn frustrating here. can any body please help in finding job in adelaide. i am really in bad situation.
> 
> thanks


Hello,

I checked on seek and see so many banking jobs. Why are you not considering other cities. I am sure you are searching for jobs on seek.com.au, careerjet, indeed.com and randstad. You see in Australia, its a usual practice to mention the name of the contact person and the phone number and email ids in a few cases. 

What i would do to search for a job:
1. Set alerts for all possible keywords for my profile.
2. check each job advertisement and create a new CV with the advertised job responsibilities for my last job. remove everything else so that this is highlighted.
3. Tweek each line using different sentence constructs and synonyms.
4. compare my own roles with the new roles and try to accomodate those by adding a phrase or two making sure i do note add too many points.
5. highlight all the keywords mentioned in the advertisement in bold.
6. Now when my resume is ready, use my cover letter and start describing the advertised role as my last job role and convince how i am the most suitable candidate. Send the cv and cover letter via email.
7. Then take the name of the contact person and search on linkedin, connect and change the default invitation line to your custom message that you are interested in the position he/she has advertised. Once she accepts invitation, call her and check if she has looked at your profile and checked the email.
8. Convince her to set up a discussion over it. 
9. Meanwhile search for that company on linked in and follow it. Then start adding closely related people with same or senior title as advertised. Connect and message to check if they know about this job and ask if its still available and that you are very interested. Request them to direct you to the concerned authority who is hiring.
In most cases they will help, they might even refer you to them.

This looks tough but pursue each suitable job as far as you can. This is giving your best. Look for temporary jobs for sustenance too. There are plenty. There is no risk in changing your resume to just the sentences mentioned in the roles. It should land you an interview atleast. Later you can decide. Whats your profile? Just today i saw a job of operations officer (6 months) in sbi sydney posted yesterday(for example).

Best Wishes,
Nivedita


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

jaiganesh said:


> hi friends,
> i came to australia with PR on feb 2014 and now i am in adelaide. I am banking professional and still looking for job. I have applied several jobs but all in vain not even single reply. Its damn frustrating here. can any body please help in finding job in adelaide. i am really in bad situation.
> 
> thanks


Hi, 

Which roles have you applied for. 

My friend who was is canberra refused to accept any job less than branch manager as she was head of operations in her state. 

This went on till 3 months, one fine day she had rental for just 2 months and she decided to do job in a bank.... Any damn job. 

She got job as a relationship manager and pay packet of 60k which is not bad at all. 


Last week she go confirmed and bank decided to open rural branch in NT.. They posted her as brandy manager within 7 months of joining. Pay package increased 25% as well. 

Coming from a financial organization I think all of us will have to be mentally ready for a lower rung jobs initially and then prove our worth. 

Initial phase will always be tough did you try any job opportunities with malls, retail chains private firms dealing in financial advisory.?? 

Please don't losses hope.... Toughen up your self and firstly get any job and secondly wait for the best opportunity and when it comes to proving your worth.. Prove it to your employer that you are best in business. 

My wishes and prayers are with you for landing in a decent job at the earliest. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## jaiganesh (Jul 21, 2013)

guys,

thanks for encouragement. anyways its still hard to find job in AUstralia.


----------



## areque (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the valuable information and Congratulations for your first job in OZ!!


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I checked on seek and see so many banking jobs. Why are you not considering other cities. I am sure you are searching for jobs on seek.com.au, careerjet, indeed.com and randstad. You see in Australia, its a usual practice to mention the name of the contact person and the phone number and email ids in a few cases.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## Welcome_me (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello all!
I have a query. I have been contacted for an opening in a bank in adelaide. I have been told to take an 'Assymetric test' on monday. Does anyone know what this test is all about and how do I prepare for it. TIA!


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Forum Members,

Is there any one from Network data and security field. Had some queries regarding the network related jobs


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am moving to Canberra in 15 days time. I have ACT state sponsorship in Environmental Manager discipline.

Can anyone advice me job opportunities in Canberra or have some contacts where I can approach and discuss my background for a suitable role?

Appreciate a response from anyone of you, please.

Thanks and regards.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Contact, reference does work in Australia but without meeting you in person or knowing your background, I am afraid, no one can actually recommend you for any role. 

Girl Aussie



fakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Canberra in 15 days time. I have ACT state sponsorship in Environmental Manager discipline.
> 
> ...


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

I am having a tough time trying to find out accomodation in Melbourne while I am still in India. 
I am confused between which area should I look out for? 
shared accomodation v/s rental 1BHK
furnished v/s unfurnished
will agents give me a 1BHK without me having a job at that particular time.?

need expert advice


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> I am having a tough time trying to find out accomodation in Melbourne while I am still in India.
> I am confused between which area should I look out for?
> shared accomodation v/s rental 1BHK
> furnished v/s unfurnished
> ...


Depends on your circumstances. If you are coming alone shared accommodation might be a good idea. If you are coming with family I think you should rent independently. If you have balance in the bank account the agent wouldn't care if you have a job or not.Strictly based on my experience here.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Check airbnb to start with or serviced furnished accommodation for 2-4 weeks. 

Can't comment on the area as I am not familiar with Melbourne but totally upto your budget-sharing/non sharing. If you are willing to deposit 2-3 months rent in advance then you should be able to get a place fairly quickly & easily.

Girl Aussie 



WannaOz said:


> I am having a tough time trying to find out accomodation in Melbourne while I am still in India.
> I am confused between which area should I look out for?
> shared accomodation v/s rental 1BHK
> furnished v/s unfurnished
> ...


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hey*



jaiganesh said:


> hi friends,
> i came to australia with PR on feb 2014 and now i am in adelaide. I am banking professional and still looking for job. I have applied several jobs but all in vain not even single reply. Its damn frustrating here. can any body please help in finding job in adelaide. i am really in bad situation.
> 
> thanks


hi Jai Ganesh

How are you doing ?
Any news on your job front ?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## RVN23 (Feb 25, 2016)

*BI SSRS SSIS Sql Server Developers Profile*



sandy4aus said:


> Firstly, Congrats. I am a technical writer, and my husband is a cognos / BI developer.Both of us have 5+ yrs of exp. Can you please throw some light about the job opportunities wrt our profiles. How is the market for technical writer and db devlopers in australia? Pls help.


Hi sandy4aus,

Me and my hubby are also in BI(SSRS, SSIS) and SQL Server developer profile. How has your experience been so far? Can you provide me your personal Email Id as u mentioned your hubby is also in BI. How has your journey been in Australia, Finding Jobs and settling in. We will be moving to Melbourne in June, 2016.

Regards,
Richa


----------



## avnit.singh1985 (Aug 15, 2015)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which roles have you applied for.
> 
> ...



hi

Can you please connect me to that friend, I would going to canberra and have banking experience,

regards
avnit


----------

